# Jet JJP-12 Planer/Jointer combo (Planer mode)



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Man, I wish I had room for something like this!!

Lew


----------



## Festool4 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have been considering a similar upgrade. I have a Dewalt 735 and a 6" Powermatic Jointer. This Jet is certainly on top of the list. I'm also considering Laguna's new combo units. I'm going to give it a little time and see how happy people are with them. If money was no object, I would either buy a Mini Max or Felder.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Gary

I presume the baffle is in the swing dust shroud? Is there any way to show where you put the bolt? What type of mobile base are you using?I have a 5 HP cyclone and am considering getting one of these machines. Thanks!

God Bless
tom


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Looks like a great machine.


----------



## GaryB (Apr 30, 2008)

Tom,
If you look at the first picture, you will see a small black chain connected to the on/off switch housing. Follow the chain up to the bolt sticking out of the dust shroud. There are two holes present, if you place the bolt in the lower one, the internal baffle can not move up. This trick really works. I am using a HTC 300 mobile base with some 1/2 inch BB plywood. I will not be moving the machine often, but I may need to shift it around occasionally for longer stock, cleaning, etc.
Gary


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

How did you determine the planer beds were not aligned with the head? If I go this route I would love to know how you checked for this…

Thanks,


----------



## GaryB (Apr 30, 2008)

Chris,
Nothing magic, I just planed a board. I measured that one edge was about .001 thicker than the other, indicating that the planer bed was not quite parallel with the knives. Before making any major adjustments, I may try locking the bed height to see if that changes the bed position.
Gary


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Gary!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds like a good solution for my shop, don't have the room, budget or room for both… and I've put off a couple projects for want of a jointer. (Yeah I know I can use planes or make a sled for my router…)


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thats a cool tool! i'm thinking about something like this for my shop if i can't get two stand along units. great shop saver and the 12" jointer must be great!


----------



## fidelfs (Apr 7, 2007)

I just received mine 2 days ago and it is fully functional tonight in its one mobile base.

I got a question to Garyb, There was a box with the blade cover, hex tools, a wrench and a something that I cannot find what it is.

It is made of aluminum and it is rectangular in shape, hollow and it has notch in one side. 
Do you know the use of that thing?


----------



## GaryB (Apr 30, 2008)

I got one too, but no idea what it is for. Doesn't seem to described in the manual. Maybe just something to drive us crazy with curiosity?

Enjoy,

Gary


----------



## clics (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I think that little aluminum block is a knife setting block. Kinda silly, but it's used to make sure your knives are parallel and at the same height as your outfeed table.

-Chris


----------

